# Project #13 - Alkatraz's ADA style stand



## target

Hey All,

Next project has already begun. I'm building an ADA style stand for Alkatraz. We settled on doing MDF with a gloss white finish. I will add the picture of the design when I return to work Monday.


----------



## target

And here's the progress so far.

Stand with hose/wire holes cut:









More internal framing added & top resting in place:









I have to get new doors cut as Windsor plywood cut them half an inch too narrow. Then they need to be mounted, and the rest of the framing added.


----------



## tony1928

Love how clean that looks. Would be wicked to do one in a high end plywood too like birds eye maple or bamboo. Great work.


----------



## TheBigCheese

Looking good!


----------



## target

tony1928 said:


> Love how clean that looks. Would be wicked to do one in a high end plywood too like birds eye maple or bamboo. Great work.


yeah I like the clean look as well. High end plywood would be very cool. Birds eye maple is awesome but so expensive.



TheBigCheese said:


> Looking good!


Thank you


----------



## Alkatraz

Hot damn it's looking good! 

Thanks so much Daniel! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheBigCheese

Did you say you're planning on just painting it? Formica works really well, I just used it on mine and you can pick it up from a lot of places. I got mine at Rona. 
I guess painting MDF looks cleaner than if you were to try and get a smooth finish on plywood.


----------



## target

Alkatraz said:


> Hot damn it's looking good!
> 
> Thanks so much Daniel!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You're welcome. Hoping to have more to show before the end of the weekend.



TheBigCheese said:


> Did you say you're planning on just painting it? Formica works really well, I just used it on mine and you can pick it up from a lot of places. I got mine at Rona.
> I guess painting MDF looks cleaner than if you were to try and get a smooth finish on plywood.


Painted MDF is a really smooth look. I also have never worked with formica and didn't want my first attempt with it to be a stand for someone else.


----------



## spit.fire

Hardest part of Formica is the edging but if you have a good edging router and a nice sharp fine file its quite easy

But as far as cost goes paint is way cheaper and better for creating a water resistant coating for the mdf

Formica is also somewhat of a 2 person job unless you have a few tricks up your sleeve


----------



## target

spit.fire said:


> Hardest part of Formica is the edging but if you have a good edging router and a nice sharp fine file its quite easy
> 
> But as far as cost goes paint is way cheaper and better for creating a water resistant coating for the mdf
> 
> Formica is also somewhat of a 2 person job unless you have a few tricks up your sleeve


Yeah, I knew the hardest part is the edging. And definitely a cost saver going with paint as well. Since I am a one man show with these builds paint is also that much easier.


----------



## TheBigCheese

spit.fire said:


> Hardest part of Formica is the edging but if you have a good edging router and a nice sharp fine file its quite easy
> 
> But as far as cost goes paint is way cheaper and better for creating a water resistant coating for the mdf
> 
> Formica is also somewhat of a 2 person job unless you have a few tricks up your sleeve


All I used was a straight edge, clamps and carbide laminate knife, it worked pretty darn good, edges are pretty clean. You're right, it is a 2 man job, only have one chance to put it down than its stuck for good haha. Better to cut large and use some fine grit sandpapper to get the edges clean. I'm sure yours will look great though once its painted. What size tank is it for? Hows the weight?


----------



## spit.fire

TheBigCheese said:


> All I used was a straight edge, clamps and carbide laminate knife, it worked pretty darn good, edges are pretty clean. You're right, it is a 2 man job, only have one chance to put it down than its stuck for good haha. Better to cut large and use some fine grit sandpapper to get the edges clean. I'm sure yours will look great though once its painted. What size tank is it for? Hows the weight?


I just make it oversized and either cut it from the backside by scoring it and scrapping it or if its too small I use a router. Laminate knifes work awesome tho but I usually do it alone so I go a good 1/2" oversized all around to make it easier

To put it on without help I glue both sides then put steel round bars on the piece, set the laminate ontop of the round bars the pull the bars out 1 by 1 once it's in position making sure not to get any bubbles tho


----------



## target

It's for an ADA 120P which is 65g I think. I am not worried about the weight at all. 2x4 frame and 3/4" MDF provide more than enough strength.


----------



## target

Got the top attached and the doors fitted but not fully attached yet. Here's what it'll look like with the doors closed.


----------



## Claudia

Looking good Daniel....like always


----------



## target

Claudia said:


> Looking good Daniel....like always


Thanks Claudia


----------



## Tiwaz

Nice and clean, perfect for an ADA tank.


----------



## target

Tiwaz said:


> Nice and clean, perfect for an ADA tank.


Thank you. I am really liking the look and it has me rethinking the design of my own stand.


----------



## Alkatraz

Looking great! Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## target

Alkatraz said:


> Looking great! Thanks for the update!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, I am really liking this build.


----------



## target

Updates. Got the build completed and first round of filler on. Need to do a really good sanding, then fill anywhere that was missed.

Stand, doors open:










Stand, doors closed:










And a video showing the coolest feature of this stand, soft close doors:

C1B9B82D-37B5-4594-8EC8-391C6230E90E-16400-000017EF4427B768.mp4 video by oshitoeshi | Photobucket


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice. Where have I seen those hinges before....hahaha...in my kitchen! Good looking stand Daniel.


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice. Where have I seen those hinges before....hahaha...in my kitchen! Good looking stand Daniel.


Thanks Gary. I'm loving them. Going to have to add to any stands I make where they'll fit from now on


----------



## Alkatraz

This is turning out even better than expected!!


----------



## target

Alkatraz said:


> This is turning out even better than expected!!


Lol, thank you. You made it easy by knowing exactly what you wanted the stand to look like. Makes my job that much easier.


----------



## target

Been a couple weeks since I updated this thread. The stand has received 2 coats of primer now. Hoping to have the first coat of gloss on by tomorrow, maybe even the second if I have enough time in the shop.


----------



## Alkatraz

Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## currietom

looking forward to the finished project!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

are the door uneven?
or just the pic?


----------



## target

BaoBeiZhu said:


> are the door uneven?
> or just the pic?


Just the pic.


----------



## target

Stand is finished and was picked up this morning. Here's the finished product:


----------



## kacairns

BaoBeiZhu said:


> are the door uneven?
> or just the pic?


Needs adjustment on the hinge, door is sitting further out on top and in on the bottom giving illusion that its smaller as its sitting on a slight angle compared to one beside it =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BaoBeiZhu said:


> are the door uneven?
> or just the pic?





target said:


> Just the pic.


Distortion in the lens, plus the stand is no square on the board underneath it, creating a bit of an optical illusion. I did a bit of a double take in the beginning too.


----------

